# Head Tilt



## BlaineC (Feb 10, 2011)

Ok, so Tails is eating normally and drinking, haven't checked the poop situation which won't happen until tonight I'm sure........however she has a little bit of a head tilt....almost like her ear is bugging her or something/...and she's a little off balance........do hedgies get ear infections??????? My dog had the same thing a few years ago and I'm wondering if maybe it could be the same kind of thing??? and my vet is an idiot and would have no idea what to even begin to look for.......should I take her to the vet if things don't improve by tomorrow?????????? ADVICE PLEASE!!!!!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

Yes, she needs to see a vet. Head tilt is often caused by an ear infection.


----------



## BlaineC (Feb 10, 2011)

so I was reading something online about this.........."Head tilt (wry neck, torticollis). This is usually due to internal ear infection, and is sometimes secondary to a respiratory infection. The hedgehog usually tilts his head to one side and loses his balance, often falling or circling when trying to walk. Bacteria are the usual cause and treatment is with antibiotics"

Does this sound like anything any of you have dealt with before?? And what kind of antibiotics does your vet give for soemthing like this?? My vet is an idiot but if I have some back up from you guys I will be able to get something into her sooner than later..............


----------



## Quinn (Apr 24, 2011)

Quinn has an ear infection also. She was given ear drops called "Baytril Otic". The drops are put in twice a day. Hope that helps! And I hope that Your hedgie gets better!


----------



## BlaineC (Feb 10, 2011)

Thank you soooooooooo much guys.........Tails has eaten, drank and ran on her wheel alllll night long.......thank god......however she still has a slight tilt so she is going into the vet tomorrow morning for a good check up!!!!!! Thanks again guys I will keep u posted on what happens!!!!!


----------

